# Sabine Micro



## bca benjamin (Sep 9, 2018)

Beyond excited to pick her up on Wednesday! Brian has done an excellent job on this build and was great to work with the build process. Kaylor did a fantastic job on the Teak Seadeck. 

I will be running her around POC.


----------



## nabsup (Jun 3, 2016)

Sweet rig! Did you go with a tunnel? How long was the wait once you pulled the trigger? Really interested in one of these rigs


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Don't hesitate to run her in West G bay too Ben! Looks great.


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

Gorgeous, congrats bud!

SFF


----------



## the_bri_man (Aug 1, 2017)

Good looking skiff bud. Good to meet ya saturday, thanks again for the Belize info


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

Sweet, congratulations. Are these aluminum hull boats? I have been looking at some like it.


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

Great looking craft Ben. Bet you already have the Stiffy push pole, gunnel and platform mounts on order. Road Trip To Corpus might be in order next huh. R you going up to 22'? Most of us probably wont see this baby much as your work schedule and the new Kiddo will dictate when you can fish, but I cant wait to see you down in POC in the shallow stuff PYAO! Call anytime brother and Congrats - you deserve this.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Congrats. Great looking skiff. Looks tippy


----------



## riopga (Feb 15, 2017)

Can I ask what the little nubby things on the deck plate are for?


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

riopga said:


> Can I ask what the little nubby things on the deck plate are for?


 I think you are asking about the line tamer or stripping mat. It is to keep your line in/on the boat without getting blown off the side. It makes it easier to cast with less drag than if your line was hanging off the boat in the water or wrapped around something on the deck.


----------



## bca benjamin (Sep 9, 2018)

Golden said:


> Great looking craft Ben. Bet you already have the Stiffy push pole, gunnel and platform mounts on order. Road Trip To Corpus might be in order next huh. R you going up to 22'? Most of us probably wont see this baby much as your work schedule and the new Kiddo will dictate when you can fish, but I cant wait to see you down in POC in the shallow stuff PYAO! Call anytime brother and Congrats - you deserve this.


Yea man! I went 22ft Stiffy Guide. I let my kiddo crawl around in the cockpit before I drove the skiff down to Victoria, I like to think he likes it.


----------



## CroakerChoker (Jan 24, 2013)

Congrats! Good looking set up.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

That Teak Seadeck on that color is killer!


----------



## Redfish5496 (Jun 27, 2016)

*Sabine micro*

WHEN YOU ARE READY TO FISH THE SABINE MARSH CALL ME....

WE WILL RIP SOME LIPS OFF OF BLACKS BAYOU....:dance:


----------



## SWCKurt (Sep 18, 2018)

I'm headed to POC in the morning... made me think of this beauty.

Can't wait for the day I put in an order for one!


----------

